# Schlange im Teich



## deichhase (1. Juli 2009)

Moin,

wir hatten heute beim Schwimmen Besuch von einer Schlange. Ca. 50-60 cm lang, recht dünn und schwarz, mit Zeichnung an den Seiten, ausgezeichneter Schwimmer. Ich denke, es könnte meine __ Ringelnatter sein.
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen auch in Bezug auf badende Kinder?

Levke


----------



## axel (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schlange im Teich*

Hallo Levke  

Ich hab auch mal ne Ringelnatter am Teich gesehen. 
Die sind sehr scheu und schnell auf der Flucht . 
Sollte ein Mensch wirklich mal gebissen werden , was sehr ausergewöhnlich ist , dann ist es ungefährlich .

Schau mal hier 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ringelnatter

lg
axel


----------



## jochen (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schlange im Teich*

Hi Levke,

die Tiere sind vollkommen harmlos, und sehr schöne Tiere, besonders beim Schwimmen und Tauchen machen sie einen grazilen Eindruck.

Bei uns haben wir schon seit Jahrzehnten viele __ Ringelnatter im Garten. (sehr feuchtes Gelände)

Seit wir einen Gartenteich besitzen, ist der Garten für die __ Nattern wohl zum Paradies geworden.

Obwohl ich einer der wenigen Menschen bin, der schon von einer Ringelnatter gebissen worden ist, schreib ich mit Gewissheit, das die Tiere auch für Kinder vollkommen harmlos sind.

Die Nattern verschwinden sofort, wenn man sich nähert, bleibt man eine Weile ruhig im Garten stehen, sieht man fast alle Tage eine oder mehrere in der Sonne "braten".

Wie schon geschrieben bin ich vor drei Jahren einmal gebissen worden, damals entnahm ich aus einem Steinhaufen einen Stein, ein anderer Stein lockerte sich und verbaute der Natter den Fluchtweg, ich konnte die Hand nicht wegziehen da sie eingeklemmt war, und die Natter konnte nicht "verduften", so kam es zum Biss.

Das ist wie ein Sechser im Lotto im negativen Sinne,
weh hat das nicht getan, war halt wie ein kleiner Riss an der Hand.

Trotz meines kleinen Missgeschickes, bin ich froh das ich diese schönen Tiere im Garten beobachten kann.


----------



## Digicat (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schlange im Teich*

Servus Levke

Ein paar Bilder ......

Medium 3615 anzeigenMedium 3614 anzeigenMedium 3613 anzeigenMedium 3612 anzeigen
Ringelnatter im Ex-Schwimmteich


----------



## Kolja (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schlange im Teich*

Hallo Helmut,

was für schöne Bilder.


----------



## butzbacher (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schlange im Teich*

Hallo, 

meinst du mit Zeichnung an den Seiten, gelbe Flecken am Hinterkopf oder anderweitige Zeichnung auf dem Körper der Schlange?



deichhase schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir hatten heute beim Schwimmen Besuch von einer Schlange. Ca. 50-60 cm lang, recht dünn und schwarz, mit Zeichnung an den Seiten, ausgezeichneter Schwimmer. Ich denke, es könnte meine __ Ringelnatter sein.
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen auch in Bezug auf badende Kinder?
> ...


----------



## deichhase (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schlange im Teich*

Moin,

danke für eure Antworten, das beruhigt mich doch.
zu Axel: danke für den Link, die Natter, die mit uns gebadet hat, sah aus wie das dunkle Exemplar.
zu butzbacher: Ich meine die Zeichnung seitlich, da sie beim schwimmen den Kopf aus dem Wasser streckte, konnte ich die wohl typischen Flecken hinter dem Kopf nicht erkennen. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.
zu digicat: das sind wirklich wunderschöne Bilder. Aber es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob man daneben schwimmt, oder sie von "außen"fotografiert.

Heute haben meine Söhne wieder gebadet, aber vorher wurde der Teich und der Ufergraben in Augenschein genommen.
Danke an alle

Levke


----------



## butzbacher (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schlange im Teich*

Guten Morgen, 

das ist interessant, deine Beschreibung passt dann eher zu einer __ Würfelnatter als zur __ Ringelnatter.

D. h. zukünftig mit Foto im Anschlag an den Teich gehen und Bild machen.


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schlange im Teich*

Hallo Levke,

ich will Dir ganz bestimmt keine Angst machen, 

aber bevor Du Dir nicht 100% sicher bist was es für eine
Schlange ist wäre ich echt vorsichtig.

Bei uns ist im letzten Jahr bei einem, in meinen
Augen verrückten, Terarrienfreak eine Wasser-
mokassin ausgebüxt und hat sich am örtlichen
Stadtweiher eingenistet. Nach langer Suche
und absolutem Badeverbot wurde die Schlange
zum Glück aufgespürt und gefangen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schlange im Teich*

Hallo Levke,

guck mal hier: Lobo hat grad ein tolles Bild einer Ringelnatter eingestellt - sah Dein Besucher auch so aus?


----------



## deichhase (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schlange im Teich*

Hallo Christine,
danke für den Link.
Nein, sie war eher schwarz, wie auf dem Link von Axel.
Den Kopf habe ich von hinten nicht so sehen können.
Bisher habe ich sie auch nicht wieder gesichtet. Wir wohnen auf dem Dorf, aber man weiß ja nie, wer welche "Haustiere" hat.
Optimistisch wie ich bin gehe ich von einer Ringenatter aus.

Liebe Grüße

Levke


----------



## axel (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schlange im Teich*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Ich hab eben auch eine Ringelnatter an meinem Teich gesehen . Die ist aber blitzschnell in einem großen Steinhaufen am Teich verschwunden .
Da werd ich mich mal mit meiner Kamera auf die Lauer  legen .
Hier solange schon mal andere schöne Fotos 

http://www.natur-lexikon.com/Texte/MZ/001/00052-ringelnatter/MZ00052-ringelnatter.html

lg
axel


----------

